# Implication of selling NOT JUST Printful products on your ecomm site



## TShirtHound (Feb 5, 2017)

In an ideal world I'd like to sell the Printful range but also to sell either other companies POD products and 3rd party (non-POD) products to complement my niches POD products.

As I understand it I won't be able to use the Live Shipping Costs part of the Printful integration. I'm assuming/hoping that the Live Shipping Costs issue does not also mean the automatic order transfer to Printful doesn't work. I don't really want to be placing manual orders to them if I can avoid it.

Any other gotchas or experience of doing this that people who use Printful could share would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

